# Meine neue Trachy



## Vera44 (2. Apr. 2009)

Möchte Euch gerne meine neue Palme vorstellen. Ich konnte an diesem Schnäppchen nicht vorbei gehen. Sie ist mit Topf 1,80 m groß!


----------



## Dodi (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine neue Trachy*

Hallo Vera!

Schöne Trachy-Palme! 
Nun ja, vom Stamm her misst sie aber höchstens geschätzte 60 cm, oder?

Dann man nix wie rein damit in die Erde, ein wenig organischen Dünger mit einarbeiten und regelmäßig wässern!

Jetzt ist die beste Zeit, Palmen einzupflanzen, damit sie sich den ganzen Frühling/Sommer etablieren können. 

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit der Trachy!


----------



## Vera44 (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine neue Trachy*

Danke Dodi!

Wir haben einen sehr lehmhaltigen und nassen Boden. Meinst Du ich kann sie trotzdem auspflanzen oder soll ich sie lieben in diesem Topf lassen. Ich habe Angst dass sie im Herbst oder Winter dann zu nass steht und evtl. die Wurzeln faulen könnten????? Ich habe sie erst mal in einen größeren Topf gepflanzt. 
Bin dankbar für jeden Tip.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine neue Trachy*

Hi Vera,

Glückwunsch... !!
Du kannst sie ruhig auspflanzen... ist allemal besser wie im Topf zu lassen.
Mach das Loch einfach etwas größer und verfülle etwas Sand mit der Erde rein, dann hast Du so ein wenig Drainage. Im Sommer brauchen die Trachys viel Wasser und im Winter kannst Du ja eine Schürze aus Folie um die Pflanze legen, damit nicht so viel Wasser in den Boden geht. Vorher die Erde etwas anhäufeln, dann fließt das Wasser vom Stamm wech... 

... aber unbedingt sofort einpflanzen !!

Viel Spass damit...


----------



## Vera44 (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine neue Trachy*

Hi Jo!

Hab Dich schon vermißt! Warst Du weg? Verreist? Oder..??? Nee so neugierig bin ich nun doch nicht! 
Dann sollte ich meinem Liebsten wohl den Spaten schon mal schmackhaft machen. 
Ich hatte wegen dem nassen Boden wirklich Bedenken. Aber wenn Du meinst das geht, werde ich es so machen. Den Bambus habe ich in einem großen Mörtelkübel eingepflanzt und auf einer Splitdrainage versenkt. Als wir vor ein paar Wochen den Kübel rausgehoben haben stand trotz der Dainage min. 5 cm Wasser unter dem Topf.

Dann werde ich jetzt mal sehen wo der schönste Platz ist. 

Danke für Deinen Rat!


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine neue Trachy*

Hi Vera,



Vera44 schrieb:


> Hi Jo!
> 
> Hab Dich schon vermißt! Warst Du weg? Verreist? Oder..???


 

nee... ich bin noch da, aber nur noch selten.
Habe mich breitschlagen lassen und moderiere jetzt Fischkrankheiten in einem richtigem, großem Koiforum. Sollte eigentlich nur vorübergehend sein, macht dort aber sehr viel Spass insbes. wenn man gut 30 Jahre Erfahrung einbringen kann.
Bei "Problemen" mit Palmen etc. melde ich mich natürlich trotzdem.
Lass mal hören, wie es mit Deiner Trachy weitergeht...


----------

